# Ultimate Shine: 1 of the last hand built Aston Martin Vanquish S Ultimate Edition



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Well now we have one of the finest most elegant vehicles i have ever graced my eyes upon. This car took me hours and hours to comprehend the sheer perfection and elegance and how this vehicle was hand built amazes me.

Normally in pictures i can usually capture a cars features and looks but this car was totally different as the look of the paint, features and lines could not be caught through a camera lens.

*History of this car:*

Just 40 examples of a new Vanquish S Ultimate Edition will be handcrafted at the company's Newport Pagnell production facility in Buckinghamshire. The model represents a luxurious and unique limited edition befitting the Vanquish S status as the ultimate Aston Martin and also celebrates the skilled craftsmanship of the team working at Newport Pagnell.
The Ultimate Edition will be available by special request to customers wishing to celebrate the last of a significant car in Aston Martin's history. Initial feedback suggests the whole allocation of this special edition will be sold within weeks of launch.

The Ultimate Edition centres on changes to the Vanquish S renowned colour and trim. On the exterior, these changes include a unique 'Ultimate Black' - a striking new colour which will only be available with this car. Inside, the Vanquish S cabin is trimmed in a semi-aniline leather, with coarse stitching, leather headlining and black chrome finish interior fittings. Each car will also be fitted with personalised sill plaques denoting the limited edition number. (The coolest thing i have ever seen:thumb

The Vanquish S Ultimate Edition retains all performance capabilities of the standard Vanquish S - and accordingly its position as the fastest ever production Aston Martin, capable of a top speed in excess of 200mph (321km/h). No additional charge will be made for the Ultimate Edition, available only with the 2+2 seating arrangement.

Well again this car was done over a period of time, the first washing stages done last year and this was the final stages but you will get an idea,

This was a foam stage with Hyper Wash to make sure all dust was off the vehicle,





























































Following this stage was a 2bm using shampoo plus and lambswool wash mitt.











Car taken inside for some Black Barron Loving and pat drying with some uber soft drying towels





















Now this vehicle was special in a wasy that the paint on the car was absolutly orangepeel free so i knew that the finish on the car at the end would be like liquid.

The only downside to any manufacturer making an attempt at this was not being able to refine down far enough that the micro pigtails were left in the paint and were making the perfect look that they had planed incomplete.

Very hard to show but having done some wetsanding jobs i knew that i was going to have a compounding stage followed by refine.

My choice here was a small new Meguirs compounding pad and megs 105 to have the flexability of playing with the finish to get it right. Reason for the small pad was to keep control to a smaller area to assure no mistakes on this iconic Aston.

Also notice the festool backing plate, a must for the more demanding compounding jobs using the shinex rotary.





















Surface defects were apparent probably due to washing methods,

Also notice the ammount of silver flake in the black paint





















Time for 50/50,





















Not finished but enough that the refine stage would cope with the rest,











Even without sungun you can see the difference,











Bootlid,











Boot lid 50/50,











Thats a orange peelless bumper,











Rear Wheel arch,











Now i tried to capture the micro sanding marks in paint. This is not easy to show but when you look at this in the flesh you have to focus your eyes on the reflection and not the paint.

You can see it on the right side of the lower white light reflection at the tip.











Again on the line between light and dark, the lines in the reflection. This is the difference between a perfect finish and a near perfect.

I wish i had captured the difference done but very hard to see.











Defect in the stone chip guard film.











A bit of mild compound and some heat and some pressing with microfibre,











Front complete now,











Refined using The festool black pad and the matching festool high gloss finish, 
Now i applied 2 coats of Swissvax Crystal Rock that made the finish looooook so good.
tyres done with Gloss It Tyre Dressing
glass with G-Techniq G1
plastics with 303
leather Raceglaze leather balm
wheels sealed with G-Techniq C2

Well here she is, please don't just flick through the pictures quickly try and find some of the fantastic features that this car has and also big thanks to customer who didn't mind the number plate being shown as in my eyes completed this car with it's charm and charisma,

































































































































































Probably the coolest detail i have seen on any car.










Big thanks to the customer for trusting me with this absolutly stunning Aston Martin,

Hope you enjoyed comment's welcome


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Superb!

This is the word for you, Work, Report and the car off course :thumb:

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Amazing Work, Amazing Car 

Love the little edit at the end


----------



## dan89 (Apr 27, 2010)

Stunning turnaround on an awesome car! :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

As always Paul, top work mate.:thumb:


----------



## ash888 (Apr 29, 2010)

excellent work, one of my favorite cars and looks so nice in black.


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

stunning car & superb work as always. :thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Outstanding work ! but that car is beautiful, cant wait to see the rest of the details you dont for him, saw a glimps in one of the reflection shots


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Amazing end results :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice work there..... love the last picture :lol:


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

Fantastic work!!! I want a plaque lol.

What camera you using mate?


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

superb work, that car is amazing


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

:thumb: love these


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

gutted cant see the photos


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

Wow what a car and what a finish on it.

Does the owner have an extensive private collection of cars, looks like the same house as the Lambo write up? I spotted some nice metal in various shots.


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Great detail on a stunning moto :thumb:


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

wot an amazing car, cant beat a good aston


----------



## jcuthell (Jun 24, 2010)

Great superb number plate!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great work on a stunning car


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Derek Johnstone's doing well for himself :lol:


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Great work paul will have to show this to my uncle before i do his porsche to convince him to get an aston as everything else has failed  haha and it not like he can't afford it haha Do you have a new unit??? or just his garage??


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

One of my all time favourite cars. Thanks:thumb:


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Awesome car Paul.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

I could read your threads all day! 

You dont know what model the pressure washer is do you Paul? :thumb:


----------



## scoob666 (Mar 15, 2009)

Stunning, if i could only get within 20m of a car like this i would be a happy man!

Great work! Great finish!


----------



## Carn (Apr 13, 2007)

Beautiful work on a stunning machine :thumb:


----------



## vxlfan (Oct 6, 2009)

Absolutely brilliant, Paul ! :thumb:

Fantastic car, fantastic detail and fantastic write-up 

The final pictures just speak volumes - I love black cars - and the lines & curves on the Aston are just meant to reflect light off a flawless paint finish, which is exactly what it has done !

Thanks for sharing another cracker :thumb:


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Another good write-up, I like how you start off with a bit of history on the car in question. Always look busy in your yard when I pass but from your work I can see why :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Absolutely awesome finish Paul, extremely rare to see a bonnet that size tackled with a
4" pad. Couldnt agree more about their backing plate, takes some getting used to though!!


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Looks very nice indeed mate.

Astons do have lovely paint, but they cant prep cars for toffee and the sanding marks are common on most cars, especially around the bonnet grills. 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Bradley (Aug 24, 2006)

Great work looks amazing, is that Daytona Black? Awesome colour!!! Build quality mmmm ify!! Im detailing/restoring a 30k mile, 52 plate Vanquish at the mo, this may well turn into a £7k detail...lol. The Vanquish makes a great bargain supercar starting at around £27K in the trade for a two seater.


----------



## Dgioconto (May 19, 2010)

His works are more beautiful!

Great work!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Looks nice. Notice you describe the Festool backing plate as a "must for more demanding compounding jobs" ... what makes it so, in your opinion? We have one, and I can't say myself I would feel it to be a "must have"...


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

Great results on a stunning car :thumb:

An Aston will be in my garage (alongside a 911 GT3) once I win the lottery


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Wow :argie: great work and cracking car...

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Great result!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks absolutely stunning! Aston Martin definately make some of the best looking cars in the world.


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

m4rkie23 said:


> Fantastic work!!! I want a plaque lol.
> 
> What camera you using mate?


canon eos450d


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

superb work Paul :thumb: how long would you expect C2 to last on the wheels?


----------



## Crook2001 (Jul 20, 2010)

uuurgghh fantastiche!


----------



## Teejay (Jun 8, 2006)

That looks awesome...

for a detailer with OCD though - weren't you tempted to do up the screw on the "handmade for xxx" plate so that they were all at the same angle?


----------



## coljshanks (Feb 7, 2010)

that sure is one mighty fine finish on a truly awesome car!! well done.


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

As I was a 'Aston baby' I will always hold these in a special place! The vanquish was the turn around from kit car to real world supercar company. When these came out I would just stand and stare at them from every angle for a long time! B-e-a-utiful! Great work, gave the paint amazing gloss and wetness, you can see the attention and care you have taken! So I salute you sir!

Just one thing, am I missing something with the plate?! 
Chris


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

:argie::argie: One day

The plates probably worth more than the car:lol:

Any way, seriously awesome work carried out on what has to be one of the most flawless blacks i have seen:doublesho oh and what a beautiful car too!!!:argie:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Fantastic stuff...


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Outstanding finish! :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Top, top work Paul:thumb: Very enjoyable thorough write up with some great photography!!


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice Job :thumb: Amazing motor and some serious photography. 

You said "the festool backing plate, a must for the more demanding compounding jobs using the shinex rotary"

Can you tell me what the festool backing plate offers over the 3M or GlossIt backing plate ?

A seriously beautiful piece of art.


----------

